# best style harness for full coat/ less matting?



## fach

Lots and lots of questions lately relative to my growing out the girls coats.

I need new harness sets for the girls. What style do you recommend for the least amount of matting?


----------



## ilovemymaltese

None. :bysmilie:
But you should try a harness dress! I can lift my Gigi up off the ground by the D-ring when she is wearing one. Matts = few or none.


----------



## fach

ilovemymaltese said:


> None. :bysmilie:
> But you should try a harness dress! I can lift my Gigi up off the ground by the D-ring when she is wearing one. Matts = few or none.


Really? I thought clothing made matting worse? Well, if that is the case where can I get satin lined harnesses? I hear satin lined clothing helps prevent mats. I don't think I could bring myself to walk them in full dresses so I would prefer a harness with a minimal ruffle instead of full skirt. . My neighbors wouldn't understand and it gets pretty hot here in SW Florida.


----------



## roxybaby22

Here's a great thread that may help. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/96982-long-hair-step-harness.html


----------



## jmm

Show leads.


----------



## CloudClan

There was a woman on SM who was making Duponi Silk harnesses. I am trying to remember her screen name, but those would be better (still not ideal, but better) for preventing matting. Clothing does make matting worse and also tends to not be as secure in terms of providing safety compared to a harness.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

The only time Gigi's hair matts is if something(ie. collars, straps on harnesses) on her moves. Since the clothes will stay in the exact same place as I put it for many hours, Gigi does not matt. As long as you brush them you before and after wearing clothes, you shouldn't get any matts. But even her satin show leads matted her hair. This is just my experience. 

You could try a silk harness, I dont own one so I couldn't be able to tell you if they work or not. 

Maybe a harness vest? Just google that, there's tons of them out there. Also, make sure the velcro is TOUGH, and hard for even you to take off. Here's Gigi demonstrating the durability of a harness dress by Jodi(Chloe Bella) that she wore today on a walk:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Here's Cindy's website, she's the one who makes silk harnesses. Let me know if you order one and they work for you!

DupioniSilkSelections


----------



## fach

I think I will try all recommendations here. I'll try a silk harness [if I can find one] and a harness vest. I already purchased a couple show leads and use these when the girls go out after dark. We have coyote and bob cats here and I need to keep the girls close. After dark our outings are just to the end of the stairs for quick a quick pee. They pull on the lead and it in turn chokes them so I couldn't use them for our walks. I thought about the head collar that stops pulling, but I think they would object so much that they wouldn't walk. I'll report my results. [Dixie is not yet full coated so it will be some time before I can get a definitive result. Lilly is long, but her coat is a puppy coat and I think the texture is different.


----------



## fach

I use a show lead. 

I believe all dogs should have outdoor time. You can always band up her longer side coat before you go out if it is a problem. Even my show dogs always got walks outside and yard time if it was dry. A good walk every day also does wonders for keeping a dog's mind happy and healthy!
__________________
JMM - JaMi Maltese, Home to Performance Maltese

I saw this in the thread listed above. [Thanks Rockybaby22 for attaching it]. Is it possible for someone to post a picture of this banding? I have never done any banding. [When you band the hair do you use papers?] Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## fach

ilovemymaltese said:


> Here's Cindy's website, she's the one who makes silk harnesses. Let me know if you order one and they work for you!
> 
> DupioniSilkSelections


Actually, I have one of these I bought some time back and forgot about B)


----------



## jmm

I like head collars. If properly introduced most dogs tolerate them. I believe there is a video by Premier Pet on youtube demonstrating. 
I have used head halters on coated dogs and do not have matting...probably because it does not rub and move.


----------



## jesbred

I think I've tried almost every harness out there :blink::blush:

Recently I invested in a Buddy Belt and LOVE it!! I had always heard great things about them but could not justify buying one as they are quite pricy. But they are SO lightweight and the leather is soft as butter :thumbsup: Mitzy is almost in full coat and also has a cottony coat and has very minimal to no matting. My favorite part about the BB is the buckle, its so secure. I was really worried about it being to bulky/heavy but its really not. Its alot lighter than it looks. 

My next favorite harnesses would have to be either Cindy's silk harnesses or the Poochee rolled leather harnesses. The only thing I don't like about the poochee harnesses is the leash does not detach from the harness so you have to take your dog out of the harness completely everytime you want to let them off leash. I pretty much use them only for quick trips like to the mail box or to the vet.


----------



## fach

I will look into these suggestions. Thank you


----------



## ilovemymaltese

jesbred said:


> I think I've tried almost every harness out there :blink::blush:
> 
> Recently I invested in a Buddy Belt and LOVE it!! I had always heard great things about them but could not justify buying one as they are quite pricy. But they are SO lightweight and the leather is soft as butter :thumbsup: Mitzy is almost in full coat and also has a cottony coat and has very minimal to no matting. My favorite part about the BB is the buckle, its so secure. I was really worried about it being to bulky/heavy but its really not. Its alot lighter than it looks.


Can you post a pic of him in it? I'ver heard of buddy belts but I couldn't evn imagine it on a full coated malt.


----------



## puppymom

jmm said:


> Show leads.



I use a Resco show lead with absolutely no matting. It is so thin and light that it puts no pressure on the neck and leaves the coat without a mat. And with the showlead you can see their beautiful coat floating as they walk:thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou

puppymom said:


> I use a Resco show lead with absolutely no matting. It is so thin and light that it puts no pressure on the neck and leaves the coat without a mat. And with the showlead you can see their beautiful coat floating as they walk:thumbsup:


Please excuse my ignorance about show leads: but does the loop (of the lead) go around the neck of the dog?


----------



## jesbred

ilovemymaltese said:


> Can you post a pic of him in it? I'ver heard of buddy belts but I couldn't evn imagine it on a full coated malt.


Sure!! Here are some of when I first got it. We went to the beach 2 weeks ago and she wore it for over 6 hours and NO mats, a bunch of sand in her hair :angry: but no mats :thumbsup: I ordered a hot pink one too, but am still waiting on that one. I think she will look better in the hot pink as it would stand out more against her light hair.


----------



## iheartbisou

I like your buddy belt! Where did you buy it?


----------



## jesbred

shanghaimomma said:


> I like your buddy belt! Where did you buy it?


I ordered from wetnoseboutique.com she was having a great sale where all the belts and leads were 10% off!! I don't think the sale is going on anymore but she still has great prices and FAST shipping!! Funnyfur.com also has good prices on them :thumbsup:


----------



## fach

shanghaimomma said:


> Please excuse my ignorance about show leads: but does the loop (of the lead) go around the neck of the dog?


 I was worried about the same thing. As I stated prior I use them at night for a quickie pit stop outside. My girls sometimes pull [especially the puppy] and it chokes them. Am I putting it on incorrectly?


----------



## puppymom

fach said:


> I was worried about the same thing. As I stated prior I use them at night for a quickie pit stop outside. My girls sometimes pull [especially the puppy] and it chokes them. Am I putting it on incorrectly?


I have been assured by Tammy Simon (Ta-Jon) that the show lead poses no danger to their throat or trachea. I have to assume that she knows what she is talking about. I have used the show lead since Sophie arrived and with three dogs things can get a bit hectic outside, she has never had a problem.


----------



## nekkidfish

Okay, I might be speaking way out of turn here, but it is my understanding that if a show lead is used properly, it is up high. By that I mean it is above the trach, below their chin. Sort of just like if you put a scarf on and tie it below your chin.

When a regular collar is on, the pup can pull forward and the collar can put pressure on the trach.

If I were using a show-lead for a potty run, I would make sure to keep the leash held high above the baby, and not let is go loose where the baby could pull like with a regular collar.

If I am wrong, I am sure someone will correct me.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## ilovemymaltese

jesbred said:


> Sure!! Here are some of when I first got it. We went to the beach 2 weeks ago and she wore it for over 6 hours and NO mats, a bunch of sand in her hair :angry: but no mats :thumbsup: I ordered a hot pink one too, but am still waiting on that one. I think she will look better in the hot pink as it would stand out more against her light hair.


Thanks! I will look into them!


----------



## jmm

Yes, a show lead should not be down around the neck. It is up under the chin and the tightening mechanism should be up towards the ears in the middle of the back of the head. Most have satin pads as well. Your dog should not be choking if it is fitted properly. If you can't fit it properly, then don't use it.


----------



## fach

I understand. I have seen the proper fit and for some reason never put two and two together for my girls. I'll give it a go with the PROPER fit. Thank you.


----------



## puppymom

The Resco lead has a gold clamp that slides. I put the lead over her had and the slide clamp so that the lead is behind the ears, but I can still slide a couple fingers under it. It doesn't seem to slide down and you don't have to "hold it high". It seems that if it is loose enough to fall down around the neck she can wiggle out of it anyway. It has worked well for us. I also like it because Sophie is just learning to walk on a lead and she seems to pay attention to this nicely, I seldom notice any tightness on the leash and when I do I just take a step forward (or backward) to losen it.

I never leave collars or harnesses on my dogs (even my OES) so this is a nice quick way to take her out and it doesn't disturb the coat at all.


----------



## fach

yes, I have one of those too. I have difficulty with a wriggling puppy not pulling her hair when trying to loosen it for removal. It's no big deal. Sooner or later she will realize she has to stand still.


----------

